# Starting Out



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

How did I miss the Gabby is home thread. Wow I can't wait to follow your journey with this Hootie girl.
LibertyMe suggested this when I asked a puppy retrieving question. 
"experiment with when she is on her way back.....start moving back ward scuffling your feet is dramatic fashion...bending over and calling her letting her 'catch-up' with you...
The movement will encourage her to hurry....when she catches up...don't immediately take the toy...stroke her and fuss over her and her prize... have the interaction with you and the toy be really special...
Watch how many times in a row she retrieves...try to stop too early rather then one time too late..." 

It worked perfectly. 

Looking forward to watching your girl grow-up.

Holly


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

My 2 secrets for starting to get play retrieves: crumpled paper and catnip mice.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> I am thinking at this stage in the game, the return is the important part, and holding on to the object. I can work on the other steps later. I have the leash in case she decides to not come.


No -- the GO GET IT is the important part. Who cares about the other. You have her on a leash so where else is she going to go. That comes with obedience. Encourage the retrieve.



> so I am thinking I need to wait until she is ready to learn "give".


She is ready to learn now. You can teach her "give" with lower value items first.

Pictures??


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I use whatever they want to retrieve when they are little. Momentum!
I also like to do these puppy retrieves in a hallway that can have doors shut to create a no exit situation. Gives the pup no choice but to come back to you! 

Do not tug on the toy/wing/bumper--she does not understand hold as a command, so it is not like you are proofing something. Quite the reverse, you are encouraging her to hold it possessively. When she has it just pet her and tell her she's good. Do the push-in trick when you want her to give it up eventually, as then she'll be releasing as opposed to you taking.

Continue to work on your obedience commands and then you can gradually begin to insist on compliance with those once she knows them well. Have you got Jackie Mertens' _Sound Beginnings_ video? It has lots of good advice and exercises for starting a pup out.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

i told oz "give" and traded him something of equal or higher value when he was a baby puppy. worked well.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahem..... :worthless


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Forgive me... we have not gotten with the 21st century.... we don't have a digital camera. I am using film.... need to use it up. We do have a video camera that can take stills, but with the dinner today.... we have not had time to get pictures taken. Hopefully if the weather is nice the next few days.... :uhoh:

Thanks for the ideas. Shelley when you say push in trick, do you mean push it in the dogs mouth? I haven't heard of that. I do not have Jackie Merten's dvd but I did watch it at the breeders. I can try that. I know I don't want to jerk it or tug with the toy, but what I am doing is trying to hold it while I praise her for coming back, and take it when the moment presents itself. 

I have this clean slate, who is potentially a really nice dog. I don't want to mess her up. 

I did get this one the other day with my phone... usually I move too much for them to turn out. No idea why it is posting sideways.....not that way on my computer....


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It's illegal to have a puppy and no camera. Seriously. We will fine you.

Digital camera...get one...$150ish, and one that does a bit of simple video... that video feature is WAY valuable for training! Super portable, very easy to use.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I want one without the shutter delay. I am asking Santa one for Christmas. 

I will try VERY hard to have pics this weekend. I know I am a BAD GRF person...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

As hollyk said--do not take the object away immediately. I think that is the worse mistake you can make when teaching a young or inexperienced dog to retrieve.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Thanks for the ideas. Shelley when you say push in trick, do you mean push it in the dogs mouth? I haven't heard of that. I do not have Jackie Merten's dvd but I did watch it at the breeders. I can try that. I know I don't want to jerk it or tug with the toy, but what I am doing is trying to hold it while I praise her for coming back, and take it when the moment presents itself.


Yup, _gently_ push it in further--they will try to spit it out! Just hold her while you do the praise--keeping that focus on "Yeah you got it!" is most important right now.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Posted pictures of Gabby on the picture section... check 'em out!!


----------

